# Producing pie dough..can it be done in a spiral mixer??



## postrychef (Aug 4, 2020)

Hello All,

I work out of a large bakery kitchen and looking to expand the amount of pies that we make. Having said that, do any of you have experience making pie dough in a spiral dough mixer and if so how big is the mixer you would use to utilize 50# bag of flour??? Or do you prefer a large 80-120qt. planetary mixer with paddle/pastry cutter attachment. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## carltonb (May 11, 2013)

What type of pie dough are you making. Flakey or Mealey?
Used my 25K spiral to make mealey dough, came out great.
Made flakey dough but did not come out so well because the hook would mush the bits of butter.


----------



## postrychef (Aug 4, 2020)

carltonb said:


> What type of pie dough are you making. Flakey or Mealey?
> Used my 25K spiral to make mealey dough, came out great.
> Made flakey dough but did not come out so well because the hook would mush the bits of butter.


Ah, that makes sense. I was hoping to use for flakey pie dough as well. Thank you!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

The dough hooks purpose is to knead. This is the last thing you want for a flaky dough. Pie dough needs to just come together so that the flour is hydrated after the fat. The paddle attachment is best suited for this.


----------

